# Inuyasha vs Dante



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 24, 2008)

gfnmxc,lz,fnzsd,fjz,sfjskldfjsdklfjnm


----------



## Purgatory (Jul 24, 2008)

Dante doesn't even need to go into DT. He can just use Quicksilver, Doppelganger, or Time Bangle, and ends it quickly.


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 24, 2008)

Guns buddy. Dante Wins.


----------



## The World (Jul 24, 2008)

Dante doesn't need devil arms to beat Inuyasha, he just Devil Triggers and proceeds to rape.


----------



## The World (Jul 24, 2008)

Dante is faster, stronger, smarter, better swordsman, has better regen, and overall is a more a badass character? That and when he Devil Triggers he can just mow down Inuyasha.


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 24, 2008)

Well if its no guns, and any of his best fighting styles, with a speed cap. I say Inuyasha, since he has some Broken tetsiga attacks. But without those Dante would still pwn him.


----------



## Purgatory (Jul 24, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> Well if its no guns, and any of his best fighting styles, with a speed cap. I say Inuyasha, since he has some Broken tetsiga attacks. But without those Dante would still pwn him.



Uh..hello? Quick-freaking-silver ring any bells?


----------



## Purgatory (Jul 24, 2008)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Faster, better regen and better sword I'll give you but smarter? Maybe. Idunno.
> 
> And I really dunno about stronger. What's Dante's strength level?
> 
> But for sure not badass. As cheap expys go, it is generally difficult to surpass the original.



Have you SEEN some of the demons Dante could best? He tied with his brother, who raped Beowulf without thinking twice, and proceeded to use Beowulf's own devil arms against him..in the air.


----------



## Purgatory (Jul 24, 2008)

Onomatopoeia said:


> A Giant Space Flea From Nowhere stole Quicksilver before the matchup.



Doppelganger Style rapes Inu-Yasha then.


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 24, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Uh..hello? Quick-freaking-silver ring any bells?



OP said its not allowed, along with doppelganger and some other item.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 24, 2008)

Im not seeing how Inuyashi is gonna win, since Dante has a lot better durablity, stronger, and just better.


----------



## The World (Jul 24, 2008)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Faster, better regen and better sword I'll give you but smarter? Maybe. Idunno.
> 
> And I really dunno about stronger. What's Dante's strength level?
> 
> But for sure not badass. As cheap expys go, it is generally difficult to surpass the original. I'm no big fan of Inuyasha, but Dante(an Inuyasha expy) has done little to surpass him. Not that it really matters since badassedness is subjective anyway.



Expy? Wtf is that? If you mean hes a Inuyasha clone i don't know what the fuck your smoking.

Just because hes a half-demon with a sword doesn't make him a Inyu copy.

And he is very much badass, at least more than Inuyasha.


----------



## Novalis (Jul 24, 2008)

ROFL. Dante isn't a clone, however, your thread is a duplicate. 

SEARCH FUNCTION FTW ! 1, 2, 3, etc.

You see, there are several threads that are about this match up. 

Well, you should really try to be a little bit more objective. Just because you really like Inuyasha, does it mean that you can be as biased as you want to (be) ? You claim that Dante is a copy, but you haven't even played DMC yet ? 

At least you seem to know very less about him and his abilities, Mr. 



			
				onoma said:
			
		

> Back on track, what's Dante's strength level?



Dante FROM _DMC4_, _DMC3_ or maybe even _DMC2_ ?


----------



## The World (Jul 24, 2008)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Expy is short for exported character. Yes, it basically means clone. And I don't think he's an expy just because he's a sword wielding half-demon, but that's neither here nor there.
> 
> And I don't think he's badass at all.
> 
> Back on track, what's Dante's strength level?



Lawl, go pick up DMC3, and 4 and you will see he is above Inuyasha and that he isn't a clone.


----------



## Vault (Jul 24, 2008)

lol dante still rape 

you made this thread with a sole purpose of making dante lose wtf


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Jul 24, 2008)

If it was a fight to death, then no matter how they fight and no matter who's the better eventually Dante will just emerge victorious, cuz Inuyasha can be killed, while Dante is just immortal.


----------



## Novalis (Jul 24, 2008)

Onomatopoeia said:


> I never said I liked Inuyasha, just that I like him better than Dante. And yes, that does mean I can be biased, so long as said bias does not affect my assessment of the fight.



It does affect your so called "assessment", sadly. 



			
				Ono said:
			
		

> I've played every DMC game multiple times and yes, he is a clone.



Then why do you ask unnecessary questions ? 

You've played them multiple times ? 

So you should know the answer to your question, don't ya think ? 



			
				Ono said:
			
		

> What is Dante's strength level?



AGAIN, Dante from DMC3, DMC1, DMC4 or DMC2 ? lol


----------



## Novalis (Jul 24, 2008)

Onomatopoeia said:


> If it did I would automatically assume Inuyasha would win on account of Dante sucking. So no, it doesn't.



You like him better than Dante, thus you are more biased than a "neutral" person. 

Therefore, it does affect your "assessment", believe it or not. 



			
				Ono said:
			
		

> Because *it's been a long time* since I played them and my memory sucks concerning what strength levels he has displayed.



So you haven't played DMC4 yet ? >>



			
				Ono said:
			
		

> Dante from general canon. lol



It seems that you aren't up to date, Mr. 

DMC1/2/3 and DMC4 are canon. Lol. 

In DMC3, Dante is 19 years old. 
In DMC4, Dante is in his 30s. 

From this it follows that DMC4 Dante is automatically more powerful than DMC3 Dante. Have you even played DMC4 ? It appears to me that you don't know as much about him as you claim.


----------



## Red Exodus (Jul 24, 2008)

I don't see how Dante is going to survive a mountain+ level attack
like the Wind Scar.

And in the manga, doesn't Tetsusaiga have a move that sends the
enemy to hell? Seems like an auto-win via ring-out.

Plus, seeing as how Dante is a demon, any attacks charged with his
energy, (which would be considered demonic) results in the Backlash
Wave.

If anything, Dante can only take this if he closes the gap between
him and Inuyasha, making this a close range swordfight, which I'd
give to him seeing as how he's a better swordsman and has faster
reflexes. If this stays long distance he won't win.



Onomatopoeia said:


> What is Dante's strength level?



Not as high as Inuyasha's.


----------



## Vault (Jul 24, 2008)

DMC1 dante took down a god  i dont even know how inuyasha is going to win this

DMC3 dante went to hell and back so that move is auto fail BTW


----------



## Novalis (Jul 24, 2008)

Red Exodus said:


> Not as high as Inuyasha's.



Would you be so nice and prove it ? ^^



			
				Ono said:
			
		

> For the love of fuck will you shut up and give me the information I'm asking for rather than *intenionally dodge my questions*.



I don't need to do that. Sorry ! 

---

He can stop a punch FROM the Savior - a demonic and GIANT-SIZED statue built in the IMAGE of Sparda. BTW, it's a boss in DMC4. Maybe you don't know that.


----------



## Purgatory (Jul 24, 2008)

The only clone Dantew would be of is a Vergil clone and a poor clone at that.

Dante has taken swords through the chest (most likely through his vital organs), and still lived. He's taken a bullet in his head, which, normally, would KILL a person, but not this half devil. He's taken down demons hundreds of times of his size, and managed to whip their ass. Plus, if push comes to shove, Dante's DT can regenerate his wounds faster, make him stronger, more agile, take less damage, and inflict more pain.


----------



## Vault (Jul 24, 2008)

just give dante the sparda and he solos with no difficulty what so ever


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 24, 2008)

Dantes uses DT. Inuyasha uses backlash wave. They both realize they're both characters from horrible stories with big brothers who can whoop their asses and go drink.


----------



## maximilyan (Jul 24, 2008)

This is over kill. dante rapes.


----------



## Tash (Jul 24, 2008)

Dante stomps.


----------



## dragonflare (Jul 24, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> The only clone Dantew would be of is a Vergil clone and a poor clone at that.
> 
> *Dante has taken swords through the chest (most likely through his vital organs), and still lived*. He's taken a bullet in his head, which, normally, would KILL a person, but not this half devil. *He's taken down demons hundreds of times of his size, and managed to whip their ass*. Plus, if push comes to shove, *Dante's DT can regenerate his wounds faster, make him stronger, more agile, take less damage, and inflict more pain*.



Yup, those points sounds lot like Inuyasha.  His berserker demon mode is similar to DT too.


----------



## Red Exodus (Jul 24, 2008)

vault023 said:


> DMC1 dante took down a god



Although he was the king of demons, Mundus wasn't a god. And Inuyasha
defeated Ryūkotsusei, a powerful demon who was responsible for mortally
wounding his father, a high level demon.



> DMC3 dante went to hell and back so that move is auto fail
> BTW



No it isn't, considering how we don't know HOW he escaped from hell.

Besides, the attack itself can be done in 2 ways :

1) Either as a black hole which will suck Dante into it;

2) Inuyasha can send it in cutting waves, which can aside from cutting
Dante into pieces, each wave is it's own seperate black hole. Since
Dante isn't invulnerable to being cut, he gets chopped into pieces and
each piece is individually sucked in and sent straight to hell.

This also means that any bullets Dante shoots can get sucked into the
black hole waves too.

I noticed how no one is able to provide any sort of counter to Inuyasha's
Wind Scar, Backlash Wave, Adamant Barrage, or Meidou Zangetsuha.

Actually, there's a good chance that Inuyasha's Youki absorption/Youketsu
cutting technique could insta-kill Dante right off the bat if I'm understanding
the move correctly.



Novalis said:


> Would you be so nice and prove it ? ^^



-Inuyasha's punched it out with demons several stories high

-Lifted a boulder with a diameter greater than the height of his body over his
head with one hand (judging from it's size, had to weigh at least 11 tons)
and then run vast lengths with it

-Punched through solid steel


----------



## Purgatory (Jul 24, 2008)

dragonflare said:


> Yup, those points sounds lot like Inuyasha.  His berserker demon mode is similar to DT too.



Except Dante can CONTROL his DT mode, and he sealed Mundus, the PRINCE OF DARKNESS, mind you, back to the Demon World.


----------



## Purgatory (Jul 24, 2008)

Red Exodus said:


> No it isn't, considering how we don't know HOW he escaped from hell.
> 
> Besides, the attack itself can be done in 2 ways :
> 
> ...



If push comes to shove: Sky Star (AKA Instantanous Teleportation)


----------



## Vault (Jul 24, 2008)

mundus is a god wtf are talking about 

he cant be killed the best you can do is seal him

dante with the sparda fucking solos this


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 24, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Except Dante can CONTROL his DT mode, and he sealed Mundus, the PRINCE OF DARKNESS, mind you, back to the Demon World.



Inuyasha can control his too.


----------



## Purgatory (Jul 24, 2008)

vault023 said:


> mundus is a god wtf are talking about
> 
> he cant be killed the best you can do is seal him
> 
> dante with the sparda fucking solos this



Technically he's not referred to as a god, but as the Prince of Darkness



mystictrunks said:


> Inuyasha can control his too.



When was this?


----------



## Vault (Jul 24, 2008)

painkiller the fact still remains he's a god 

just liek marvel's TOAA you cant say he's not god because he's called the one above all


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 24, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> When was this?



When he fought Kanna for the last time he gained control of it.


----------



## Rashou (Jul 24, 2008)

Normally I'd say Inu one shots Dante with a Meidou as Dante begins slowing/stopping time (he does have to go into DT first, so Inu should have enough time for a swing). But, given the rules of the thread...

Dante's and Inuyasha have a lot of similar power in purely physical means. Both of them can keep fighting for a long time, have super regenerative factors (Inu can get stabbed twice in the chest and cut up by Yura and then be fine enough to slice her in half a second later, while Dante can get stabbed and rise from the sword with little effort), both are monstrously strong (Dante swings a motor bike around like it was a paperweight and Inuyasha can lift a several ton boulder with minimal effort). However, the one thing that Dante edges out on is speed. Inu just doesn't have the speed to keep up when Dante is such a monstrous bullet timer and does all his crazy bullet timing casually.


----------



## Purgatory (Jul 25, 2008)

vault023 said:


> painkiller the fact still remains he's a god
> 
> just liek marvel's TOAA you cant say he's not god because he's called the one above all



But he was still sealed by someone who was far less powerful than him.



mystictrunks said:


> When he fought Kanna for the last time he gained control of it.



Prove or GTFO



Rashou said:


> Normally I'd say Inu one shots Dante with a Meidou as Dante begins slowing/stopping time (he does have to go into DT first, so Inu should have enough time for a swing). But, given the rules of the thread...



Dante doesn't need to go DT to use it (Trust me, I remember him not being forced to go into DT when Quicksilver/Doppelganger was activate)


----------



## Novalis (Jul 25, 2008)

Red Exodus said:


> -Inuyasha's punched it out with demons several stories high
> 
> -Lifted a boulder with a diameter greater than the height of his body over his
> head with one hand (judging from it's size, had to weigh at least 11 tons)
> ...



That makes him STRONGER than Dante ?

I really doubt it.


----------



## Red Exodus (Jul 25, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> If push comes to shove: Sky Star (AKA Instantanous Teleportation)



That move's about as canon as Quicksilver. In other words, not at all.



vault023 said:


> mundus is a god wtf are talking about
> 
> he cant be killed the best you can do is seal him
> 
> ...



1) No he isn't, go replay the game and pay attention next time.

2) He was flat out destroyed by Dante at the end of the game, not
sealed.

3) Sparda is not as powerful as Tetsusaiga, especially end of the manga
Tetsusaiga.

4) Again, no he isn't.

5) Way to make a terrible comparison. The One Above All IS a God because
he is vastly higher than multiple dieties who have been established as gods.

Munduns has never been established as a God. Not even Sparda is called
a god, you know, the same guy who sealed him.



Rashou said:


> However, the one thing that Dante edges out on is speed. Inu just doesn't have the speed to keep up when Dante is such a monstrous bullet timer and does all his crazy bullet timing casually.



Reflex-wise, Dante is superior. Overall movement and running speed, he isn't
nearly as fast. Since they're not standing directly in front of one another
at the start of the fight, Inuyasha has a greater chance of nailing him with
an AoE (Adamant Barrage or Wind Scar) and then finish him off with a
Meida.

Or just Meida right off the bat. Inuyasha's only screwed if Dante can
close the gap. Dante doesn't have the sprinting speed that say, Kenshin
Himura has.



Novalis said:


> That makes him STRONGER than Dante ? I really doubt it.



Your doubt is irrelevant, the burden of proof that they're equal in physical
strength is now on you.

If you have any canon evidence of Dante lifting anything Inuyasha has
and greater, or even doing anything physical without his sword that is
on the same level as Dante, by all means, let's see it.

Otherwise, Inuyasha is still the physically stronger combatant of the two.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm pretty sure Inu Yasha would get GARblitz here. 

*nods to Zetta*


----------



## DanteShadow100 (Jul 25, 2008)

Dante is faster then Kenshin Himura, what the hell are you smoking ? He doesn't have that many speed feats but in the anime he has shown the ability to move very fast.

Dante blocked a huge statues punch and only got pushed back a few feet. I think that normal Dante would beat Inuyasha. Dante with the sparda sword would be overkill.

Also I don't know if Inuyasha's send you to hell move can be dodged. If it can then Dante should be able to dodge it, if not dante should get his slow down time moves cause that's not fair.


----------



## The World (Jul 25, 2008)

Red Exodus said:


> That move's about as canon as Quicksilver. In other words, not at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mundus was the strongest king of hell, which practically makes him on a god-like status.
Mundus was not destroyed completely but sealed.
And i think someone already mentioned that Dante lifted his multi ton bike around like it was paper.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Jul 25, 2008)

Why make a thread when you have to give one of the participants like only 1% of their total powers and then gimp his speed as well?


You might as well make threads like Kami Tenchi vs Naruto where Tenchi is 2 seconds out of the womb and has all his abilities banned.


----------



## Vault (Jul 25, 2008)

looks like a fucking spite thread to me 

The Op obviously doesnt like dante


----------



## Novalis (Jul 25, 2008)

Red Exodus said:


> Your doubt is irrelevant, the burden of proof that they're equal in physical
> strength is now on you.
> 
> If you have any canon evidence of Dante lifting anything Inuyasha has
> ...



No problem! First of all, I wanna CLARIFY this: 

can you prove that Inuyasha can LIFT "11" TONS ? 

To be honest, you assume too much, Mr. 
Your personal estimation isn't ENOUGH. Got that ? 

---

Take a look at this video *(1:48 - 2:08)*:

,,,,

Well, how much do you think does the arm WEIGH ? 

_Side note_: as you can see, the Savior is HUGE and 
the actual WEIGHT that Dante can LIFT must be much 
heavier than the arm's base WEIGHT because it was in 
FULL SWING.


----------



## Red Exodus (Jul 25, 2008)

vault023 said:


> looks like a fucking spite thread to me
> The Op obviously doesnt like dante



Actually from what I'm seeing, it's quite the opposite. Seems like more
people run up and spit out "dante rapes" rather than giving off any
proof. Much like yourself, who is in no position to judge seeing as how
you're doing the very same thing by completely dismissing any of
Inuyasha's attacks.

According to the rules, the default distance between the two, unless
specified, is between 20-40 meters. Which is far enough for Inuyasha
to spam Meidas, leaving Dante up shit's creak without a paddle.

Or Wind Scar. Or Adamant Barrage. All of Inuyasha's attacks from
Tetsusaiga are large AoE attacks, something Dante doesn't have the
speed to dodge forever. And if Dante tries any demon energy attacks
on Inuyasha, he gets countered by a Backlash Wave.

Seriously, Tetsusaiga is one giant anti-demon weapon. All of Dante's
demon attacks can get countered, and anything he uses with his
gun long range can get sucked up by a meida.

Like I've said before, in a LONG-DISTANCE fight, Dante can't win. He
doesn't have the firepower to rival Tetsusaiga.

You make this a swordplay fight, or a fight where Inuyasha can't use
Tetsusaiga's abilities? Oh yeah, Dante would kick his ass.



Novalis said:


> No problem! First of all, I wanna
> CLARIFY this: can you prove that Inuyasha
> can LIFT "11" TONS?
> 
> ...



Judging from the size of the boulder, it had to weigh several tons. Yeah
it's a personal estimate, but one that I firmly believe is accurate given
the sheer size of it. Plus, you have to take into account that he was
hefting it around with one arm and running around at top speed for
several hours.

Much like YOUR estimate that Dante's bike weighs several tons itself. That
motor bike couldn't possibly weigh any more than 4-6 tons at best.

That and I have yet to see Dante rip through steel with his bare hands,
to which you have no counter-claim for.

As for your video evidence, it appears that the video can't be shown
for some reason. But I do know the instance you're reffering to.

Although impressive for Dante, not so much compared to Inuyasha, who
has blocked equally large attacks from big enemies and NOT being moved
by them. This also includes energy beams. It's not often that Inuyasha
gets pushed back at all by said attacks, most of the time he tanks the
hit and then parries it off.

If that was your best evidence, it still seems like Inuyasha > Dante in
terms of physical strength.


----------



## The World (Jul 25, 2008)

Onomatopoeia said:


> I do hate Dante, but this isn't a spite thread. I wanted to know who would win.


----------



## Novalis (Jul 25, 2008)

Red Exodus said:


> Judging from the size of the boulder, it had to weigh several tons. Yeah
> it's a personal estimate, but one that I firmly believe is accurate given
> the sheer size of it. Plus, you have to take into account that he was
> hefting it around with one arm and running around at top speed for
> several hours.



You see, your personal estimation isn't reliable ENOUGH. 

Who knows? Maybe it wasn't that heavy. 



			
				R said:
			
		

> Much like YOUR estimate that Dante's bike weighs several tons itself. That
> motor bike couldn't possibly weigh any more than 4-6 tons at best.



Yet he didn't even break a sweat. 



			
				R said:
			
		

> That and I have yet to see Dante rip through steel with his bare hands,
> to which you have *no counter-claim* for.



ROFL. XD 

Well, he can easily punch THROUGH stone. Yeah, it's not as impressive as steel but, in my opinion, we have no PROOF that Dante wouldn't be able to do that. I know that steel is a completely different matter, yet I think that a person who is able to punch easily THROUGH stone could do the same with steel. Well, my claim isn't very reliable as well, I know. XD 



			
				R said:
			
		

> Although impressive for Dante, not so much compared to Inuyasha, who
> has blocked equally large attacks from big enemies and NOT being moved
> by them. This also includes energy beams. It's not often that Inuyasha
> gets pushed back at all by said attacks, most of the time he tanks the
> hit and then parries it off.



Firstly, Dante doesn't GET pushed back. 

Secondly, you basically claim that the Savior is as physically STRONG as equally LARGE demons ? Can you prove that ? I believe not. 



			
				R said:
			
		

> If that was your best evidence, it still seems like Inuyasha > Dante in
> terms of physical strength.



You think so ? The reverse is true.


----------



## Novalis (Jul 25, 2008)

Onomatopoeia said:


> I do hate Dante, but this isn't a spite thread. I wanted to know who would win.





			
				Onomatopoeia said:
			
		

> It was a giant rock with a diameter greater than the height of his bodyy. Inuyasha commented on its weight several times, and it knocked him off balance when he was caught off guard by it.
> 
> Maybe it didn't weigh 11 tons(which it probably did), but it was exceedingly heavy. Several tons easy



I'm sorry, but I cannot take you seriously anymore.


----------



## The World (Jul 25, 2008)

You wanna know what Dante does to Inuyasha? Ok

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=oPEyjlfLnj4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Or This

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=kb76eVRZwPM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


Or this

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=oPEyjlfLnj4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Inuyasha whimpers back to Kagome after getting his ass raped by Dante.


----------



## The World (Jul 25, 2008)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Then your arguments are invalid.
> 
> Why? Because I say so. Also because you should make the effort. It isn't easy to take Roxxas seriously but I do.
> 
> If I can take him seriously you can take me seriously.



Wow your a funny guy, you should go to a comedy club and start a career.

Seriously go, shoo, GTFO.


----------



## The World (Jul 25, 2008)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Who's being funny? I'm serious.


----------



## The World (Jul 25, 2008)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Because when having a debate, you are expected to take the opposition seriously. That's why so serious.



notrust:amazed














































*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Novalis (Jul 25, 2008)

1.) LIFTING STRENGTH =/= PUNCHING STRENGTH.

2.) Dante can stop the Savior's punch, and I'm pretty damn sure that the GIANT-SIZED statue's arm WEIGHS much more than a GIANT rock. We also have to consider that he didn't break a sweat while LIFTING the arm's "base WEIGHT".

==> Dante's LIFTING STRENGTH > Inuyasha's. It's that simple. 

3.) Inuyasha can rip THROUGH steel and Dante can punch THROUGH stone. 

==> Inu's PUNCHING STRENGTH > Dante's 'cause we have no PROOF that Dante could/couldn't punch THROUGH steel. 

Actually, it's easy to understand.


----------



## Purgatory (Jul 25, 2008)

Red Exodus said:


> That move's about as canon as Quicksilver. In other words, not at all.



May I regret to inform you, but...everything in the games is CANON. What's filler are the mangas and the anime. But from what I recollect, EVERYTHING from the game is CANON, as stated by the creator of DMC.


----------



## Red Exodus (Jul 25, 2008)

I can already see that "debating" with you is going to be a massive waste
of time, so this will be my last response to you regarding his thread.



Novalis said:


> You see, your personal estimation isn't reliable ENOUGH. Who knows? Maybe it wasn't that heavy.



Twice people have cited the boulder feat, and you dismiss it completely,
then state that you can't take one of the two bringing it up seriously?



Novalis said:


> I'm sorry, but I cannot take you seriously anymore.



Well you most certainly fail in this regard. Your concession is accepted.



> Yet he didn't even break a sweat.



Indeed he didn't, but then again, Dante wasn't carrying it around with
one arm for several hours running at high speed.

Soooo that means Inuyasha's boulder feat > Dante's bike feat.



> ROFL. XD
> 
> Well, he can easily punch THROUGH stone. Yeah, it's not as impressive as steel but, in my opinion, we have no PROOF that Dante wouldn't be able to do that. I know that steel is a completely different matter, yet I think that a person who is able to punch easily THROUGH stone could do the same with steel. Well, my claim isn't very reliable as well, I know. XD



Your claim isn't reliable because it's a clear case of you grasping at straws.
Either you HAVE EQUAL proof that Dante is Inuyasha's physical match, or
you don't.

So far, "just because he didn't do it doesn't mean he can't" isn't going to
cut it. Until shown otherwise, Dante can't punch through steel. Inuyasha
can. That's another in Inuyasha's favor of physical strength superiority.



> Firstly, Dante doesn't GET pushed back.



He's been pushed back by Nelo Angelo, Vergil, and Nero. Not to say that
Inuyasha hasn't been either, but Inuyasha has tanked more larger enemies
and weapons of heavier hitting force than Dante has.



> Secondly, you basically claim that the Savior is as physically STRONG as equally LARGE demons ? Can you prove that ? I believe not.
> 
> Can you disprove that? No? Then we're at a stand still. It also means
> that your little calculation is incorrect as well. Inuyasha is the physically
> ...


----------



## The World (Jul 25, 2008)

Red Exodus said:


> I can already see that "debating" with you is going to be a massive waste
> of time, so this will be my last response to you regarding his thread.
> 
> 
> ...



I guess you didn't see the second vid where he gets Pandora and is in a fucking missile pod which can shoot long range and has more than enough missiles to kill Inu.

Concession accepted....dumbass.


----------



## The World (Jul 25, 2008)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Dante's projectile weapons were stolen by the Giant Space Flea From Nowhere before the fight.
> 
> Swords, skeelz and physical abilities only. As is stated in the OP.
> 
> And don't call names. It's rude.



Spite thread is spite.


----------



## Novalis (Jul 25, 2008)

Red Exodus said:


> I can already see that "debating" with you is going to be a massive waste
> of time, so this will be my last response to you regarding his thread.



Who cares ? 



			
				Red said:
			
		

> Twice people have cited the boulder feat, and you dismiss it completely,
> then state that you can't take one of the two bringing it up seriously?



I don't dismiss it completely. I JUST don't accept your little calculation that the boulder WEIGHS 11 tons. You can't prove it, so I don't accept it. Get over it ! 



			
				Red said:
			
		

> Well you most certainly fail in this regard. Your concession is accepted.



You FAIL at ACCEPTING other people's opinions. ^^ 



			
				Red said:
			
		

> Indeed he didn't, but then again, Dante wasn't carrying it around with
> one arm for several hours running at high speed.
> 
> *Soooo that means Inuyasha's boulder feat > Dante's bike feat.*



ROFL. You are pretty good at assuming things. That's a sure thing. 



			
				Red said:
			
		

> Your claim isn't reliable because it's a clear case of you grasping at straws.
> Either you HAVE EQUAL proof that Dante is Inuyasha's physical match, or
> you don't.
> 
> ...



As above mentioned, I told ya that my opinion wouldn't be reliable. 

You should rather learn how to read correctly, Mr. 



			
				Red said:
			
		

> He's been pushed back by Nelo Angelo



1.) DMC1 Dante =/= DMC4 Dante 



			
				Red said:
			
		

> Vergil



2.) They are twins. ROFL. 



			
				Red said:
			
		

> Nero



3.) Interview with the producer: 





> Mr. Kobayashi: " What I was trying to create in that scene was that Nero is a kid compared to Dante. Nero is just a kid even though he's grown up. Dante is just playing with Nero and *he's just letting himself get hit *and being like "Ah, that doesn't hurt" or "Oh, getting hit by a sword, that doesn't bother me." He's letting Nero hit him, but Nero--who thinks Dante is an enemy--is trying to take down Dante with all of his might. But Dante is just toying with him."



This should prove you wrong, Mr. 



			
				Red said:
			
		

> Inuyasha hasn't been either, but Inuyasha has tanked more larger enemies
> and weapons of heavier hitting force than Dante has.



Again, you are quite good at assuming things. 



			
				Red said:
			
		

> Can you disprove that? No? Then we're at a stand still. It also means
> that your little calculation is incorrect as well. Inuyasha is the physically
> superior combatant, get over it.



Yes, I can. Your so called "demons" aren't as heavy as a stone/granite statue. Flesh, bones, etc. aren't as heavy as granite/stone. Got that ? 

Therefore, a stone/granite statue can put much more pressure onto someone than demons that aren't nearly as heavy as such a "thing". So your little calculation is incorrect. Get over it ! 



			
				Red said:
			
		

> You think wrong, which isn't a surprise.



Oh dear ! 



			
				Red said:
			
		

> Seeing as how it's a move he has NEVER done outside of any other
> cutscene rather than the one right after getting the ability, it
> regrets me to inform you that it is not a move that has any sort
> of canon feats. Therefore it cannot be used for debating purposes
> ...



You are wrong AGAIN, Mr. You should really use your head more often.


----------



## Purgatory (Jul 25, 2008)

Red Exodus said:


> Seeing as how it's a move he has NEVER done outside of any other
> cutscene rather than the one right after getting the ability, it
> regrets me to inform you that it is not a move that has any sort
> of canon feats. Therefore it cannot be used for debating purposes
> ...



Then please, all mighty one, prove me wrong. Find an interview stating such that contradicts my statement. For if you fail to do so, will prove that you are fallible in making you so-called "correct" speculations.


----------



## The World (Jul 25, 2008)

Sure anyways look at the first 5 seconds of this vid...Dante dodges a bullet from the back just seconds before it touches him thats how fast he is. He even cuts missiles and bullets in half and this was him in his early 20s.

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=i8YUWC-tWNY[/YOUTUBE]

And the most important vid look at his strength and speed 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbbn8fmk0TQ[/YOUTUBE]

His speed with his bullets alone will rape Inuyasha


----------



## The World (Jul 25, 2008)

Onomatopoeia said:


> What part of "equal speed" are you people incapable of comprehending?



What part of "speed of his bullets" do you not understand?
Did you not watch the vid? Look how fast he fires his bullets.

So you gonna cap his speed on firing from his guns too?

Why don't you decapitate him and cut off his limbs too?

His torso would probably still kick Inuyasha's ass.


----------



## Purgatory (Jul 25, 2008)

If Dante was left with his head, he'd probably nag Inu-Yasha to death with his incessant supposed bad-ass talking which would annoy ANYONE.


----------



## The World (Jul 25, 2008)

Onomatopoeia said:


> I again refer you to the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you take away his guns which are part of his natural skill set but dont put any handicaps on Inuyasha where all his moves except his iron claw move use his sword?

And it isn't a spite thread?


----------



## The World (Jul 25, 2008)

Onomatopoeia said:


> This bolded parts includes Inuyasha and Dante.
> 
> Swords, skills and physical abilities also refers to both.
> 
> ...



Inuyasha doesn't have a "all the rest of that BS" like i and you have just said all his skillsets are with his sword and he doesn't have any other items besides his fire rat robe. And you never made that clear if your banning Wind Scar and his other abilities at all.

And you have openly admitted you hated Dante so it is a fucking spite thread and ill QQ all i want because your a fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) with a hardon for that bishie Inuyasha.


----------



## The World (Jul 25, 2008)

Well you didn't mention what sword Dante was using so he uses Yamato and slices Inu's head off in the first second the fight begins. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Vtkm3SSK38[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Jul 25, 2008)

Onomatopoeia said:


> And you say I have a bishie hardon.



Except Dante isn't a bishie, hes a rugged man/pimp/badass unlike the yaoi fangirl hardon that is the bishie Inuyasha and your just mad i beat your retarded thread.


----------



## The World (Jul 25, 2008)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Yes, he is a bishie.
> 
> And nope, I am not mad because you didn't beat my "retarded thread".
> 
> ...



You should, like i said before Dante would still win with just his torso because thats how badass he is.


----------



## ladytanaka (Jul 25, 2008)

Honestly, with a contest so blatantly rigged, debating hardly seems worth the effort. 

If the topic creator has to nerf Dante so much (i.e., strip him of what most people consider his normal skill set, normal accessories, normal weapon load, AND normal physical abilities like speed), without a clearly equivalent level of nerfing for Inuyasha, it seems like the topic creator basically conceded that Inuyasha can't win any other way. 



Onomatopoeia said:


> EDIT:In the interest of making it not completely one sided, a Giant Space Flea From Nowhere shows up and steals Dopplegangers, Quicksilver, Time Bangle *and all the rest of that BS.*





> I assumed it was obvious. Forgive me for not realizing that you are incapable of making that connection yourself.



I would just like to point out that since you only list items/skills that Dante has, it's certainly *NOT* clear that the "all the rest of that BS" also applies to Inuyasha, as you allege.


----------



## Silvers Rayleigh (Jul 25, 2008)

Hmmmm........Dante takes this with very little trouble, but some none-the-less.


----------



## Grask (Jul 25, 2008)

Inuyasha wins. Why? Because Dante is downgraded so much that now he is pretty much  just an above average swordsman with some super-strength slapped on.

Seriously you took away his guns? What? In cutscenes Dante uses these more/as often as he uses his sword...

The only way is see Dante taking this right now is with Yamato (as used in DMC4) while in Devil Trigger...

That reminds me. Is Dante allowed to use the "Super Devil Trigger" that he uses at the end of DMC1?


----------



## ladytanaka (Jul 25, 2008)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Not my problem you can't make the connection.



Excuse me, but I think it is somewhat of a problem for you, the topic creator, if your phrasing of the conditions for the battle end up misleading a significant majority of the readers into believing that the stated limitations apply only to Dante -- a perfectly reasonable one, given your phrasing -- instead of applying equally to both Dante and Inuyasha, as you now allege was your intention all along.  

The obvious and simple solution would be to edit your OP yet again to make it clear that the phrase "all the rest of that BS" applies equally to Inuyasha and in what ways (e.g., examples of skills, abilities that Inuyasha can't have, just as you did with Dante).  

Since you seem to have no problem modifying the OP to remove more of Dante's abilities, skills, weapons, etc., it only seems fair to modify it more to clarify Inuyasha's nerfs... unless you have a problem with fairness.


----------



## Grask (Jul 25, 2008)

Onomatopoeia said:


> You people. I swear.
> 
> Happy now?
> 
> ...



I'm sorry that you took it that way. However as I said you simply removed to much at the end. Dante doesn't have that many abilities and if you remove that many there's just nothing left (Tho I understand why you would ban Quicksilver, It's quite broken).

A fair fight could be made by simply making another matchup, It's hard to find really fair fights so you shouldn't just nerf one of them to make the matchup more fair.


----------



## Sasuke` (Jul 26, 2008)

Dante takes this one with ease I might add.


----------



## Purgatory (Jul 27, 2008)

Dante still wins, even if you nerf him, because Inu-Yasha can't even dream to become like him.


----------



## Vergil642 (Jul 28, 2008)

Inuyasha can win, but most of the time I think Dante would take this. He has ways to deal with pretty much every attack Inu's got. Kaze no Kizu, Bakuryuha and Kongosouha can all be Just Guarded or dodged and the only real problems here are the Youketsu cutting thing he does and Meidou Zangetsuha.

Yoketsu cutting is only a problem if it effects Dante. I say IF because it won't necessarily work on someone who may not have a Yoketsu, considering he's from another fictional universe and all. If it does effect Dante it could be effectively a one hit KO. Meidou Zangetsuha if it catches Dante, will also be a one hit win. Even if Dante can escape he's still been beaten in this fight by that attack. That's not to say he can't dodge it though as it's never been shown to be exceptionally fast.

I want to know how Inu's going to deal with a Just Release though. IIRC He lacks regenerative capabilities and as Just Release hits you when you're hitting Dante blocking it becomes highly difficult to say the least. From what we've seen, you're either going to get hit by the energy Dante's absorbed from your attacks amped up some by the fact it's not a normal Release or Inu's massive sword will get in the way and block it via luck (as I've seen happen against Hell Vanguards).

If they're bloodlusted Dante probably takes this every time with his superior strength (that catching the Savior's fist and casually pushing it off him feat), speed (just about any feat from DMC3) and regenerative capabilities. If they're IC Dante would mess around, start shooting and if he gets hit by a Meidou or the Yoketsu cutting works, will lose. If neither of those things happen he ends up getting serious and taking Inu down. If Inu goes apeshit crazy yokai form he might win if he can pull off a Meidou or Yoketsu cut, but in that form is just going to take a little longer to take down.


----------



## God (May 8, 2009)

Nice spite. You claim to want only physical feats, but you cancel Dante's speed andallow Inuyasha to continue his powers.


----------



## Narcissus (May 8, 2009)

Why the hell did you revive such an old thread?

And Inuyasha uses a Mediou attack to send himself to hell for being a fail character.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 8, 2009)

Dante kills himself for being a cheap clone of Inuyasha who kills himself for being just blah.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 8, 2009)

Dante kills inuyasha for teh lulz, then dante goes back to eating pizza and lazing around.


----------

